# Today would have been a good day to work



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That first Bull is a Biggin.....I have some room in the fridg if you need it.....


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm 5'9" and Chino is a bit taller than me to give you an idea of scale. 

Good fish. Trouble was, both him and his Dad caught the fish. I was fighting a sail, and they were goofing off trying to get another sail that was tagging along with mine to bite when the dolphin swam up. I told Chino to toss his line to the dolphin, not knowing that it had already eaten his Dad's bait. So they reeled him in on both rods. I was left to try to gaff it while fighting the 1st sail (exactly how I got into trouble and dropped the gaff last week). Thankfully Chino dropped his rod and gave me a hand on the gaff once I stuck him. 

Only problem bringing bigger fish in a flats boat is there's no place to hide when they beat the crap out of everything in sight. Plus, they don't fit in any of the coolers on board so we had to take everything out from under the bench seat and toss both of the dolphin in there with some ice on them. 

-T


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Someone has a freezer full o fish, very nice


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That bull dolphin is a stud! Nice job and thanks for sharing. 

[smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

wow!!!! enough said!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job Tom! Looks flat as a pancake out there. Way to go.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Only problem bringing bigger fish in a flats boat is there's no place to hide
> -T



Life's tough, isn't it Tom ;D You suck by the way


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Where are you catching dolphin and sails within sight of the shoreline?

(And of course, congrats! Great report!)


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

lol... kinda sucks when your live well isnt big enough lol  ;D that phin looks more like a moose to me  nice work captain


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Serious Meat.


----------



## jorgie (Jul 5, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! I'm your biggest hater right now! lol


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Way better that RJ's recent crappy dolphin.......which seemed cool at the time, but now.......... ;D


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome.
You could never do that on the LeftCoast. [smiley=cool2.gif] Not in a skiff anyways...
Takes too long to get to that 'deep' water... [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet! You've been killing it out there!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, nice bull. You're definitely coming back strong after the hiatus. Boat looks great too.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Again, you are friggin killin it down there.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Fried dolphin, blackened dolphin, dolphin bisque, boiled dolphin, beer-battered dolphin, grilled dolphin, baked dolphin, dolphin tacos, dolphin fingers, dolphin ceviche, stuffed dolphin, dolphin salad.......


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

TomFL,  

U da MAN .  Seriously u got some serious good fish skills and a real mojoed boat.  Keep the reports coming, but leave a few for us not so talented ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> TomFL,
> 
> U da MAN .  Seriously u got some serious good fish skills and a real mojoed boat.  Keep the reports coming, but leave a few for us not so talented ;D


The old adage "better to be lucky than good" was invented for me. No skills, but luckier than a sh*thouse rose

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

i could only imagine the havoc you would reep on the oceans fisheries if u had a large centerconsole ;D lol when can i come?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> i could only imagine the havoc you would reep on the oceans fisheries if u had a large centerconsole  ;D  lol when can i come?



Been there, done that. Kinda limiting in the river or crappie fishing


----------

